# best createx paint for baits



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

So I've been looking into getting an air brush for cranks, blades, and whatever else comes along.

Im going to be getting an Eclipse Hp-Cs and a compressor with built in moisture trap and regulator...

Createx has a good reputation and a lot of fun looking options Ill probably end up with some opaque. Can you guys get a lot of your crank colors out of the standard opaque or do you guys like the fluorescent and iridescent
...the pearlized look great to...

It seems opaque is only really needed in white and black for the base coats 
then ill be getting into a lot of iridescent and pearlized and maybe a couple of the fluorescents for experimenting then follow them up with some epoxy

(also on a side not what grit sandpaper do you guys use)

thanks for any input, have a good one !


----------



## Wantsome (Oct 26, 2014)

Jfraze10 said:


> So I've been looking into getting an air brush for cranks, blades, and whatever else comes along.
> 
> Im going to be getting an Eclipse Hp-Cs and a compressor with built in moisture trap and regulator...
> 
> ...


Get your airbrush and a bunch of createx and go to town painting. If you don't like the paint job just wash the paint off with water and start over. Basically every color createx has it's place. I use opaque semi transparent pearls florescent. Mixing colors can be a lot of fun also. You can't go wrong with Iwata I've owned several of their airbrushes and love them. The HpCs is a great brush to start with. Don't skimp on the compressor. Make sure to get something quality. It will save you a lot of headaches in the long run. For sand paper just get 3 or 4 different sizes nothing too heavy duty. You'll find a use for it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I use the Auto Air Colors that are made by Createx for painting baits, and I love them. Check into their 4400 series Color Shift FX colors. You can get some pretty wild colors by applying them over different colored bases.


----------

